# Prof. Darshan Singh Ji Khalsa On PTC News



## Admin (Dec 5, 2009)

*Prof. Darshan Singh ji Khalsa on PTC News*

<embed src="http://blip.tv/play/AYGzw34C" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="480" height="390" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed>


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks so much ji -- much appreciated.


----------

